# good place to stay in tahoe



## moeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Which resort would you recommend in lake Tahoe? We have always stayed in the north end of the lake but would like to try the south end. I haven't even been down that way so any help would be appreciated


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 7, 2012)

Hotel or timeshare?

Exchange or rental?

Which exchange company?

The newest resorts are the Marriott and Worldmark.  I like the Worldmark because it's walking distance to a very nice beach and there is a shopping center a block away - yet, it's surrounded by woods and has a rustic feel.  The Marriott is right in the middle of the "strip," which is busier than we like.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 7, 2012)

The Timeshare resorts on the North End are waterfront (not incling Incline Village [except Hyatt])

The only three Waterfront Timeshares in Southshore are:

Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort
Beachcomber
Tahoe Beach and Ski
The last two are dated IMHO


----------



## moeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions I will be exchanging and can use rci or II. I also have DRI. I prefer something a little more secluded to enjoy the natural beauty of the area.  I would prefer something not too dated


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 7, 2012)

Where do you stay in Tahoe Vista


----------



## moeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Ive stayed at edgelake beach club and over at squaw valley at Olympic village inn. If I remember edgelake was between Tahoe vista and incline village. Near Brockway


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 7, 2012)

I forgot about OVI, I am not a skier

Since you have access to DRI (Diamond Resorts) I would reccomend Lake Tahoe Vacation Resorts (which trades through II and RCI giving you three options) 

I am not a fan of the area around "The Ridge" with the exception of the Mariott property, the remaining SouthShore properties (SLT Blvd) are Motel Conversions


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 7, 2012)

I liked Lake Tahoe Vacation Resorts when it was Embassy Suites Resort.  I have stayed at Marriott twice and still prefer the location and feel of Lake Tahoe Vacation Resorts.  I remember staying there one Xmas and woke up in the morning and saw fresh snow covered roof tops, trees against the backdrop the clear beautiful Tahoe lake.


----------



## moeman (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks! I looked at lake Tahoe vacation resorts and it looks great. Now to log in and find the perfect week.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 7, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Since you have access to DRI (Diamond Resorts) I would reccomend Lake Tahoe Vacation Resorts (which trades through II and RCI giving you three options)


Second that. Especially if you can book it with points.
The Ridge is Nice and secluded, but it is secluded.
Marriott may be an option too...


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 7, 2012)

As I said in a previous post "Views of the Carson Valley" is not what I go to Lake Tahoe for . . . Which is why I cannot reccomend "The Ridge Resorts".   Based on watching II I see more LTVR than summer or Ski Marriotts


----------



## djp (Jul 8, 2012)

Tahoe beach and ski- has a great private beach. It is an older ts- but they have updated it. It is clean-and the location is excellent.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 8, 2012)

moeman said:


> Thanks for the suggestions I will be exchanging and can use rci or II. I also have DRI. I prefer something a little more secluded to enjoy the natural beauty of the area.  I would prefer something not too dated



If you are looking for "secluded" the DRI Lake Tahoe Resort is far from that as it is right on highway 50.  We stay at Perennial Vacation Club's Eagles Nest which is in the area of The Ridge. It is on top of the ridge on the opposite (Lake Tahoe) side of the valley so the rooms on one side have views of Lake Tahoe and it is as secluded as it gets for timeshares in Tahoe. It takes 5 to 10 minutes to get down to South Shore from top of Kingsbury Grade.


----------

